# Miter Saw Station / Storage



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just finished my miter station last night. Working out of my garage, mobility and ample storage are always things I'm looking to improve. 

The stand is 6 ft long and rolls around fully loaded with no problem. I'm considering adding drawers to the side cabinets so that I have more useable storage space. Thoughts?

Dados cut for the carcass. 








Side cabinets constructed.















Cabinets constructed (minus center shelf).


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Miter Saw Station / Storage (cont)*

Another shot of the assembly.









Added the center shelf, top panels, and face frame. 









Built the cabinet doors and loaded it up!









This was my first real attempt at anything cabinet related, so I'm pretty happy with the way things came together. Its definitely better than kneeling with the saw on the floor, ends of long boards supported with cut-offs. 

I think I'll add some sort of dust collection hood on the back to contain the sawdust, but that's a project for another day.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice build!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice work especially considering it's your first try at cabinet work! :smile:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice build! I have the same saw, but no station!!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice! 

If I had the room Id build something just like that with a addition of some hinged extensions on either end for long pieces. I currently have a stand because my stuff has to be portable for everyday work and be broken down and shelved when not in use at home. Wish I had more room.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Excellent job, both in design and construction! Since it is a mobile unit, consider adding extensions to either or both ends to support those extra long pieces. Be safe.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

That is a very sweet miter saw station.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice! I just finished mine myself, a little different with folding extensions on one side. Makes things handy, I always used to set mine on the table saw.....then I needed to rip something......then I needed to cut off something......pain in the neck.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

good job, well planned and executed.


----------



## MNDave (Feb 17, 2014)

Very Nice, I really need something like that myself.

Do you have any plans for it?


----------



## OutdoorSeeker (Jul 13, 2015)

Tagging this so I can find it later. Nice work!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

A great build especially if it's your first major project. 
I think it's outstanding. 
Now with your miter box off the floor, you're ready for another project.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

very nice


----------



## drabina (May 2, 2016)

Nice workbench. Do you have cut list or dimensions?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you decide to add drawers:
Drawers will keep out dust and debris better than open shelving. 
Drawers can be pulled out for easier access. 
A closed drawer looks cleaner/more organized than open shelving.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great design and build - for your first "real attempt"! Hope those wheels are "lockable" to prevent movement when saw is in use. Extra storage in most shops is always welcome, and depending on the size of your shop, consider adding another cabinet that has an adjustable top to be used with say - a table saw, drill press, work bench, etc. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

